# Ycb - R100 - Updates



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

*Update*

1. CAMPING - Pre-register here... http://www.123-web-go.com/YCB

2. CROSSBOWS - Yes! :thumbs_up:

3. REGISTRATION - Day of the event - Yes.

4. WE ARE LOOKING FOR VOLUNTEERS! Yes, there is going to be something special for those that help. For more information: [email protected]




* I am still looking into a "Family Fee and will update you soon.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

PM sent


----------



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

*Family Fee*

I am told there will be one and we are just waiting for conformation from Rinehart... So, stay tuned.


*** Thanks to those that have volunteered to help out but we could still use a few more especially in the area of cooking... This could be _the_ time to show off your BBQ skills or perhaps get some student hours in. :wink:


----------



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

*R100 Fees*

There will not be a "family fee..." the fee structure has been broken out little bit differently. I've attached an image taken from the Rinehart site.


----------



## X's OneByOne (Nov 25, 2005)

*Start Time*

What is the start time of the event on saturday ?

Thanks


----------



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't forget to pre-register! Because, the prices go up by $5 if you register the day of the event. Go to... http://www.yorkcountybowmen.com to download a full size copy of the poster.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*vp shoot*

hows is the vp shoot prep going


----------



## MichaelM (Nov 15, 2004)

*Preregistration*

I went to the site to register, it does not take your name or anything, is the site working properly? you hit submit after you enter the class and course you want to shoot and then nothing, anyone have any comments?


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

MichaelM said:


> I went to the site to register, it does not take your name or anything, is the site working properly? you hit submit after you enter the class and course you want to shoot and then nothing, anyone have any comments?



I just went and tried it worked for me on my second try. You have to make sure you select "adult" if you don't it won't allow you to proceed. it should then give you the secure/non secure window. If it doesn't work there will be a line in red at the top of the page telling you what you must fix to register.

Good Luck


----------



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Miss Pink! Perhaps, there's a position on the YCB Exec. for you. lol.

Congratulations on your shooting yesterday. :first:


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

Any new information?

It says the shoot starts at 7:30. How does this work? We were thinking of coming down Saturday morning and setting up camp. Can we find out when the hunters class starts shooting?

First time at a shoot like this and we could use a little advice.


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

dmarwick.

From what I have gathered people can start at 7:30 am as a random start. Other then that the shooting starts on your time schedule. Good luck.


----------



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

Now I'm sure there's a spot on the YCB Exec for you... Thanks again, Miss Pink!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

looks like the weather will be nice :thumb:

hope to see everyone there


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes hopefully the weather will turn nice for the weekend so that it isn't rotten to do the shoot in.

Looking forward to meeting some of the members from here and other forums as well.

Matt


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

DarkWolf said:


> Now I'm sure there's a spot on the YCB Exec for you... Thanks again, Miss Pink!



Hahaha you're welcome DarkWolf. No YCB exec. for me. LOL


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

If we prepaid (which I did way back on March 31), do we have to bring some sort of confirmation? All I've got is the email back from reinhart for the $65 for Jo and my registration and a transaction ID in the email?


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Hoody123

Yes you have to bring a copy of the e-mail. It says that on the bottom of the e-mail in fine print
**Please bring a copy of this e-mail as proof of your registration.*


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

hmmmmm ..... should I bring some AT goodies to the R100 this weekend ..... nah, no one likes free swag :wink:


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Oh oh. I do! Heck, I've already got the hat though... Nah, don't bother


----------



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

Did someone mention SWAG?


----------



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

I will be taking some pics this afternoon... Let's call it a sneak preview... :set1_applaud:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

DarkWolf said:


> I will be taking some pics this afternoon... Let's call it a sneak preview... :set1_applaud:


cool :thumb:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

pintojk said:


> cool :thumb:



Ya! What he said.


----------



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

PICS!!!!

Go to http://www.yorkcountybowmen.com on the main page there's a link!


:secret:


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks a bunch to the volunteers who put in their time to make the R-100 a fun and relaxing shoot.

Couldn't have asked for better weather.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Attended the R100 this weekend an enjoyed every moment of it, had a blast shooting all the targets. This was the first 3D that I've done and tll you that it was just the beginning. My wife also shot it an enjoyed herself to the point where I think she is hooked on archery.

Will post some pictures soon.

Matt


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*here some pic's of some great AT'ers .....*

glad to see everyone this weekend, hope you all had a great time


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

and thanks to James (and the entire crew) from Rinehart for coming up to YCB this weekend :thumb:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I too would like to thank Rienhart and the fabulous York County Bowmen for bringing this event to Canada. It was great to put a bunch of AT names to faces and meet a lot of new and great people. If you couldn't have fun at this event, you just plain couldn't have fun. I look forward to shooting with all of you again.


----------



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

A HUGE THANKS TO EVERYONE! There are so many people that worked their butts off to put on this shoot and they all deserve mention but the one person who did the most for this shoot is Steve Daweson. He diligently worked, and most of the time alone, to cut shooting lanes, groom old ones, arrange materials, coordinate helpers and more... HE SET AN AWESOME COURSE!

Steve, from all of us... THANK YOU!


----------

